# PHS or firewall Data plate?



## Zak (Feb 17, 2012)

A few months ago I got my PHS documentation for my car a 1965 GTO. Every thing matches up perfectly to the data plate on the firewall, dates, codes etc. Except one number, I was hoping someone might have an answer of what could be the reason for this?

On my data plate in the section PAINT it reads R-6 (Red - Beige Cordova Top) 

On the PHS paperwork it is listed as R-2 (Red - Black Cordova Top) ????????

The car does not currently have a cordova top so I have no clue which is correct for my car. The Tags look like they have never been removed and the car looks very genuine, has the original motor dates match etc etc. 
So it doesn't look in any way like someone's done a shonky! Any information on what might have happend here will be very much appreciated!
Thanks Zak.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on which plant made the car as to which color was the top's code. I ran into the same thing on my `65 with a B-6 color code, who would have put a beige top on a blue charcoal car? Good luck finding the trim for around the back of the top, took me three months of calling every Pontiac restorer in the back of Hemmings magazine before I found a set. When the guy said he had a set but they weren't the best, I was like "I'll take them, by the way, how much are they?"  I then had The Parts Place Inc Dot Com refurbish them for me.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Rukee is right, I will most likely be that the car was made in the Kan plant,
There have been quite a few 65s on this site that have black tops with a 6 on the data plate. mine included.
you might even have group 3P code, it has been said that that would be paddad dash.
So in short sll is correct for a 64-65 KAN car. they used a few chevy codes
hope this helps


----------



## Zak (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, Yes the car was built in Kansas so this is all starting to make sense now!


----------

